# Hoof boots for hacking



## Mari (10 March 2016)

I only hack out, off road, once or twice a month & in the past have kept my horse shod as he really cannot cope with rough ground when barefoot.  However he has been off work for 10 months & kept unshod during that time.  The farrier says his hooves are in great condition so I have been thinking of buying hoof boots for the few times we go hacking.  
Any North Westers use them?  Advice & information appreciated.  I have googled & read up about them but first hand experiences are always more valuable.


----------



## dancingkris (10 March 2016)

I use them as my boy is barefoot - long story which I won't bore you with but basically he can't keep a shoe on. We are on a bridleway which is very rough and stoney and even shod horses struggle at times on it. The boots have been a godsend - he happily strides out in them and is very comfortable - much more so than when he was shod. He has wider than long feet which sadly are not well catered for in the boot world so I've yet to find the absolute perfect fit but we manage with the addition of pads and socks (don't laugh!). My tack room resembles a hoof boot shop - I have different types and sizes as his feet have changed shape and size so much in the past 6 months. The world of hoofboots is a minefield and I've found with my boy it's all about what fits best. If your horse has round feet or longer than wide you will have a vast choice as that's the 'norm'. I use cavallo simples, boas and the original old mac g1s which are now discontinued and as rare as hens teeth - but fit my boy and his odd feet well. I'm by far from an expert but feel free to message me if you need any help.


----------



## ester (10 March 2016)

There are some very helpful people in the world of boots these days . 
equine podiatry supplies
hoofbootique
cannock chase
the saddlery shop 

will all help if you have measurements of even better take a photo of hoof with the tape measure.

I have had easyboot gloves for years (still on our first pair from 4 years ago!) but have recently got some cavallo sports as we have had a flint hole/abscess so need to be able to pad for a bit. The gloves took a bit of practice to get on right, the cavallos are definitely idiot proof! - There are also plenty of them about 2nd hand, I just paid £50 for a practically unused pair.


----------



## JFTDWS (10 March 2016)

I just bought a pair of renegades.  And I bloody love them.  Only had them 2 days but have road tested them in mud, stones, fords, ditches and popping small logs and they seem to be pretty secure


----------



## Mari (13 March 2016)

Thank you all.  Renegades have been recommended by another rider but I need to save up for them!


----------



## JFTDWS (13 March 2016)

Totally worth it though


----------



## xxcharlottexx (15 March 2016)

I bought the cavallo ones as needed something quick, easy and relatively cheap. Sound like they'd be ideal for you.   my tb has been great in them for riding out in. We don't go massively far or fast but sounds like you don't either? We can do the shorter, all road hacks barefoot now and just put them on for the longer. Rockier rides


----------



## Mari (17 March 2016)

You're right I don't go far or fast so will look for some 2nd hand ones to get me going.  Thanks


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 March 2016)

I bought the equine fusion boots which were amazing, didn't move, slip or come off even at high speeds (oldie is not sensible ), and were very simple to put on lol. They unfortunately now don't fit as her feet are changing shape as she transitions, so now in Easyboot epics, which I'm not sure will be for long until she's too small for these too (toe coming back as a steeper angle grows in)!


----------

